# AQUABID?



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

Just looking for some insight from anyone that has purchased fish from aquabid, i have always purchased fish from LFS, but recently saw some great looking fish at resonable prices. If you could give me some DO's and DONT's , stuff and peeps to watch out for(good and bad). Feel free to e-mail me please, just in case your replies dont need to be public.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I know that at least one of the breeders that is a sponsor on this forum also sells on aqua bid. I'd try the retailer reviews from this forum before going to aquabid.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/retailer_index.php


----------



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

THANKS , I will give that a shot. Do you or anyone know if any of those breeders or sponsors close to the West Coast?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think you're stuck with looking through the list. Mention of vendor names is not permitted in the forums.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Read the feedback, and see their other auctions to get a feel for who they are and what they sell. I get the feeling that it's all about how the fish are shipped.

-Ryan


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Discussions are limited to Aquaria related topics only. All other discussions will be removed or locked regardless of merit. Thanks for your consideration in this matter.


----------

